# 7.2 vs 8.0 for new web server



## SirGollum (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Im just about to build another web server (apache httpd, mysql, php5 etc etc), and am wondering if 8.0 is 'hardened' enough for the job ?  Or should I stick to 7.2 and maybe upgrade once 8.1 hits the streets ?

any advice is appreciated.

Thanks

Glen


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been using RELENG_8_0 ever since it came out, and it has worked nicely so far. If you're using ZFS, then 8.0 is definitely better than 7.2. Installing 8.0 also saves you the trouble of upgrading later.


----------



## Alt (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 for 8.0
- zfs is vers 13 and is stable in 8.0 (in 7.2 experimental)
- smp and vfs improvements
- zfs snapshots and instant recovery from it
I think 8.0 is less stable in usb part, but for ur server its no need


----------

